# Resources > Education Center >  >  O'nus is your new team leader!

## icedawg

O'nus has been selected to be the leader of this team!

----------


## Demerzel

Mm, he's a global mod now!

Congrats to him!

----------


## O'nus

:Mad:  

Get ready to bow down to the tyranny of my iron fist!

Actually, it's more soft and cuddly fist.. actually it's a palm.. actually, I love you.

Yay!

----------


## Lukeman

lol, it's good to hear we have such a strong leader.

----------

